# The Long Term Impact of CM4DX



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Count me in as someone who is really really excited about CM7. For the most part, I think just about everyone who has a DX has been looking forward to this day and I have nothing but kudos and a ton of respect for the team (CVPCS and all of the other developers) that pulled this together.

So my question is: what does the future of the development for the DX look like? There is a renewed energy around the phone now but will that continue? I think, because of the locked bootloader, there was a huge drop off of development for the DX but will CVPCS's application of 2nd init change that around? Is there enough room for CM7 and other roms or will CM7 be THE rom from here on out?

There are no right or wrong answers, I am interested in opinions of users and developers.

Thanks!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

There's MIUI.


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I for one am still running Liberty GB 0.8 which seems to still be a very popular ROM as does Apex. I figure I will let the guys get through Beta on CM7 and iron out some of the bugs before I dive in too deep. I will say that I am keeping a close eye on the movement of this project on Twitter tho. Between the recent official Gingerbread update and now this CM7 buzz, it is amazing how much attention that this device is still getting over a year after its release. I hope that the Bionic or whatever device I choose next gets as much love from the community for as long.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

alershka said:


> .....So my question is: what does the future of the development for the DX look like? ......


 Future development outlook for DX? Not good. 1. It's old 2. It's old 3. It's old 4. It's still a PITA.

CM is great though. Been trying to convince my buddy to let me throw it on his all week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

It depends. If moto is nice and unlocks bootloaders like they said they will, well then, maybe .. 2nd init is a great start, but outlook is foggy after this. I am running CM7 on my DX and its great. A few bugs, but honestly, they dont hinder me from using my phone... im looking forward to what is to come.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

IMO the development of the X will continue. There are many of us that still have an X and are very happy with the product that Moto has put out. I dont have 4g coverage in my area until the end of 2013 so for me there was no point to go get the latest and greatest phone on the market when I can not use it to its full potential. There are many developers that are still working on the D1....ie...chevy, bugless, liquid, MIUI.......so the development will never die in my eyes. The X has been a great phone, and I still play with my D1 that is now my sons and have taught him how to root and all that good stuff too.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw someone post in the CM thread about the possibility of Ice Cream Sandwich being ported over in the future...we shall see.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^assuming it stays locked forever a lot is going to ride on what ice cream taco needs in the kernel.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I saw someone post in the CM thread about the possibility of Ice Cream Sandwich being ported over in the future...we shall see.


Cvpcs said because of the way he coded cm4dx, it would be really simple to put it with the rest if the cm tree. So id assume dx users have a pretty good chance of seeing ICS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> Future development outlook for DX? Not good. 1. It's old 2. It's old 3. It's old 4. It's still a PITA.
> 
> CM is great though. Been trying to convince my buddy to let me throw it on his all week.


i dont know where you get your info lol, 1. it might be a year old but do u know how many ppl that bought it have enough money to out right buy a new phone since many ppls 20-24 month upgrade is still a year away. 2. ditto 3. ditto. 4.If it is a PITA then why is there so much development for cyanagenmod? its like flashing any other ROM so if you wanna call it a PITA then you dont need to be rooting and flashing custom ROMs


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i dont know where you get your info lol, 1. it might be a year old but do u know how many ppl that bought it have enough money to out right buy a new phone since many ppls 20-24 month upgrade is still a year away. 2. ditto 3. ditto. 4.If it is a PITA then why is there so much development for cyanagenmod? its like flashing any other ROM so if you wanna call it a PITA then you dont need to be rooting and flashing custom ROMs


Exactly. I dont think its even a whole year old yet is it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

What I wander is that does it mean for other locked Moto phones. Does it allow for a similar route around the boot loaders. If that is the case them CM4DX is a HUGE win for the Android hackers and CVPCS


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Exactly. I dont think its even a whole year old yet is it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


well in phone years it might be considered "older" but then again age is just a number, look how they got gingerbread on the eris. Manufacturers stopped at _Eclair_ as far as an actual year it came out very late june to early july if i remember correctly stepdad had an appointment to get his the day it came out like was the 2nd person at the local store to get one lol


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

and if you dont have a DX or plan on getting one you probably dont need to be wasting ur breath telling us about our phone


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

nmiltner said:


> What I wander is that does it mean for other locked Moto phones. Does it allow for a similar route around the boot loaders. If that is the case them CM4DX is a HUGE win for the Android hackers and CVPCS


theres ppl already trying to use this beta to work on D2 and D2G


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i dont know where you get your info lol, 1. it might be a year old but do u know how many ppl that bought it have enough money to out right buy a new phone since many ppls 20-24 month upgrade is still a year away. 2. ditto 3. ditto. 4.If it is a PITA then why is there so much development for cyanagenmod? its like flashing any other ROM so if you wanna call it a PITA then you dont need to be rooting and flashing custom ROMs


1. The DX section of forums. Who's got the money to buy the latest tech? Nerds, specifically important to the question posed, a lot of phone devs who make this stuff. Just like my easily modified Dinc (albeit slower) most of it's devs are moving on not just getting started.

4. Sorry but being married to SBF filles, dealing with bootstrapper, & now 2-init is a PITA just to flash a ROM (they're great enablers though) compared to most phones. That is one reason so many devs who purchased the DX when it was new moved on so quickly. I can't name 5 *currently maintained* non-kandg'd ROMs for DX off the top of my head (maybe with a refresher) with the inclusion of CM4DX.

Oh snap! I shouldn't be rooting & ROMing? I guess you thought I was slamming DX; don't freak out I wasn't. I'm ecstatic it got CM almost a year after release.



Dewguzzler said:


> and if you dont have a DX or plan on getting one you probably dont need to be wasting ur breath telling us about our phone


How about if I rooted & put Liberty on a couple. Can I waste my breath then? : P



nmiltner said:


> What I wander is that does it mean for other locked Moto phones. Does it allow for a similar route around the boot loaders. If that is the case them CM4DX is a HUGE win for the Android hackers and CVPCS


I dunno. The Defy guys were the ones to figure this out (I think). So it's possible.


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i dont know where you get your info lol, 1. it might be a year old but do u know how many ppl that bought it have enough money to out right buy a new phone since many ppls 20-24 month upgrade is still a year away. 2. ditto 3. ditto. 4.If it is a PITA then why is there so much development for cyanagenmod? its like flashing any other ROM so if you wanna call it a PITA then you dont need to be rooting and flashing custom ROMs


I agree 100%. I got my DX almost exactly a year ago and I refuse to pay $5-600 to buy a phone outright, so I am looking at having my DX for another year. And you want to talk about old phones still be developed for? Look at the OG Droid. There are still tons of ROMs for that and that was released in 2009! And honestly are any of the new phone options on Verizon "better" than the DX? So many problems with the new phones that the DX is still the workhorse in my opinion.


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

poontab said:


> 1. The DX section of forums. Who's got the money to buy the latest tech? Nerds, specifically important to the question posed, a lot of phone devs who make this stuff. Just like my easily modified Dinc (albeit slower) most of it's devs are moving on not just getting started.


Name a phone that is getting more dev support than the DX? And this latest development with CM7 has just supercharged things.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> 1. The DX section of forums. Who's got the money to buy the latest tech? Nerds, specifically important to the question posed, a lot of phone devs who make this stuff. Just like my easily modified Dinc (albeit slower) most of it's devs are moving on not just getting started.
> 
> 4. Sorry but being married to SBF filles, dealing with bootstrapper, & now 2-init is a PITA just to flash a ROM (they're great enablers though) compared to most phones. That is one reason so many devs who purchased the DX when it was new moved on so quickly. I can't name 5 *currently maintained* non-kandg'd ROMs for DX off the top of my head (maybe with a refresher) with the inclusion of CM4DX.
> 
> ...


actually running cm7 we dont deal with bootstrapper anymore. Just because you've installed stuff on someone else phone doesnt mean anything. and whats the problem with 2nd init? its already injected into the dx cm7 zip you dont see it you dont manually do anything with it when u install cm7 its a zip like any other rom on any other phone. and devs are moving on? like cvpcs? jrummy? p3droid? I'm sorry if all the attention is beyond your scope. and "being married to sbf files" um what about all the other phones with their various backups, and also sbf has saved a bunch of phones getting bricked then having to get verizon to replace them unlike some phones which actually do brick.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Now now. It is no use to fight about this. Only time will tell what this advancement will bring to the DX. Until then, respectful discussion is encouraged, but let's not start out the RootzWiki forums with anger. We want this to be a placewhere people can come ask for help, advice, and information and receive it in a friendly manner, right?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

****Not slamming DX****


drone46 said:


> Name a phone that is getting more dev support than the DX? And this latest development with CM7 has just supercharged things.


Subjective on what everyone considers a dev & support but I could name a dozen based on sheer amount *of activity (D1, Evo, N1, NS, Dinc, MT4, TB, DZ, etc). Just give those sets XDA development subforums a read. I agree it's a huge boost; CM freaking makes a phone! Ugh it's so sweet! 


Dewguzzler said:


> actually running cm7 we dont deal with bootstrapper anymore. Just because you've installed stuff on someone else phone doesnt mean anything. and whats the problem with 2nd init? its already injected into the dx cm7 zip you dont see it you dont manually do anything with it when u install cm7 its a zip like any other rom on any other phone. and devs are moving on? like cvpcs? jrummy? p3droid? I'm sorry if all the attention is beyond your scope. and "being married to sbf files" um what about all the other phones with their various backups, and also sbf has saved a bunch of phones getting bricked then having to get verizon to replace them unlike some phones which actually do brick.


Holy shirt nahway! Yeah I had a D1 for 10 months before my Dinc so I dealt with SBF (so much cleaner than HTC's RUU). Sorry that I know about the DX & D2 too because of my friends but I guess I just think it's been playing with a handicap (can I haz kernels swap?).

Now, nothing is beyond my scope







you take that back! I understand all this just fine.

Other than not dissing DX, but understanding, I'm not dissing Devs. I bought apps from 2 of those specifically














& used a ton of cvpcses sapphire kernels & CM stuff. I only meant my own personal opinion on the threads speculation. Chill we disagree.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i dont know where you get your info lol, 1. it might be a year old but do u know how many ppl that bought it have enough money to out right buy a new phone since many ppls 20-24 month upgrade is still a year away. 2. ditto 3. ditto. 4.If it is a PITA then why is there so much development for cyanagenmod? its like flashing any other ROM so if you wanna call it a PITA then you dont need to be rooting and flashing custom ROMs


yeah, it will see support im guessing. its not an old device by far. Look at the incredible. released a 15 months ago and still getting top notch rom's. keep in mind, the X has the same processor as the nexus s... so yeah


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

regardless.....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> yeah, it will see support im guessing. its not an old device by far. Look at the incredible. released a 15 months ago and still getting top notch rom's. keep in mind, the X has the same processor as the nexus s... so yeah


The Incredible & it's sister models (nexus 1, desire, etc) are easily unlockable so ROM ports are reasonably achievable similar to Galaxy S devices. 
X & NS are the same clock speed but completely different processors. TI OMAP3630 & Hummingbird S5PC110 respectively. Worlds apart actually.



Dewguzzler said:


> regardless.....


Truth!


----------



## JrzDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

its old is not any answer.
D1 and Eris both have CM7.
the G1 development JUST recently started to tone down. 
The dx is still a powerhouse. many people won't get upgrades till next march, which means I think it will see development for awhile


----------



## Raptor912 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well said ^^^Jrz I agree 100%


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd LOVE to see liquid or MIUI, just a wet dream I guess>


----------



## Team MagnaM0d (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the bigger question is what will this mean for future Motorola phones? Everyone has heard that Moto will do something about the bootloaders depending on *"where carriers will allow"* but everyone also knows this is a *big cop out*.

That being said I think this new found knowledge of the 2nd init will give developers a big jump for when devices like the Bionic make it official appearance or for the Targa as well. CM7 ports to the Droid 2 were almost mediate, relatively speaking, which I think speaks volumes to what the 2nd init development could do for the new Moto phones.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

theowb4 said:


> I'd LOVE to see liquid or MIUI, just a wet dream I guess>


A possible wet dream. Defy got MIUI.us builds shortly after the 2-init method.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the long term impact will the resurrection of 2nd-init and how developers now and in the future will use it. Right now, with all the patent wars and manufacturers locking bootloaders and such, Android seems to be progressing towards something that it wasnt meant to be. 2nd-init gives developers a work-around for all the walls manufacturers and carriers keep putting in place. Hopefully the big wigs will see this and eventually let everyone work together to make this "open competition" between Apple, Google, Oracle, and Microsoft be over something besides patents.

I hope that 2nd-init will be the spark for the fire


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I think development will continue because of how many DXs were bought when it was released. When the 2 year mark hits and poeple that own a DX get their upgrade, it will slow down a TON.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"johnomaz said:


> I think development will continue because of how many DXs were bought when it was released. When the 2 year mark hits and poeple that own a DX get their upgrade, it will slow down a TON.


Same thing happened when I was on the Htc Hero.


----------

